# Summer Officer Interview?



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello all, I have recently been accepted to attend an employment interview for a Summer Special Officer in a cape town. Any ideas of what to expect? Will it be similar to an oral board, or less intimidating due to it not being for a full time/armed position? Any clues as to what questions they will ask would be great, so I have an idea of what to expect. Thanks!


----------



## RoadDog32 (Dec 28, 2004)

My experience: They treat the interviews pretty much like a FT position, usually in an oral board setup....b/c you are quite a liablity to them.

Typical questions: Why do you wanna be a PO, tell us about yourself, why LE, what makes you a better applicant over the others, what are your weak/strong points....typical questions...but that's just my experience!


----------



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

RoadDog32, may I ask what department (s) you have worked for as a summer officer?


----------

